# intentando instalar Zulucrypt en Gentoo

## essau

hola,

tras el asunto Truecrypt hace unos meses, Zulucrypt es, en mi mi opinión,

la mejor alternativa para tener un front end para cryptsetup+LUKS.

Lo he conseguido instalar en ARCH (es banal vía AUR) y además compilándolo en

Debian, Ubuntu, OpenSuse, etc, no he tenido problemas.

http://rootsudo.wordpress.com/2014/06/20/compilar-e-instalar-zulucrypt-en-debian/

el asunto es cómo instalarlo en Gentoo.

el paquete contiene un archivo BUILD INSTRUCTIONS que detalla los paquetes

que se necesitan, tanto en general como detallados para Debian:

```
This tool depends on the following packages installed to build, their precise name may differ in your distro.

1. libpwquality-devel( optional dependency used to check the quality of passwords when creating volumes )

2. libblkid-devel

3. libqt4-devel( required if building GUI components )

4. gcc

5. gcc-c++

6. cryptsetup-devel

7. cmake

8. libtcplay-devel( optional dependency used to create truecrypt volumes )

9. libgcrypt-devel

10.libsecret-devel( optional dependency to store keys in gnome's libsecret )

11.kde-devel( optional dependency to store keys in kde's kwallet )

12.pkg-config

13.libdevmapper-devel aka device-mapper-devel.

14.uuid-devel

The precise names of the above packages in debian are:

1. libpwquality-dev( optional dependency used to check the quality of passwords when creating volumes )

2. libblkid-dev

3. libqt4-dev( optional dependency used when building GUI components )

4. gcc

5. g++

6. libcryptsetup-dev

7. cmake

8. libtcplay-dev ( optional dependency used to create TrueCrypt volumes and change TrueCrypt volume keys )

9. libgcrypt11-dev

10.libsecret-1-dev( optional dependency used to store and retrieve volume keys using gnome's libsecret )

11.not sure of the package name( optional dependency used to store and retrieve volume keys using kde's kwallet )

12.pkg-config

13.libdevmapper-dev

14.uuid-dev

15.libudev-dev

16.chrpath

17.bzip2

```

y buscando para Gentoo los paquetes uno a uno veo que los que no encuentro son:

libblkid-devel   /  libblkid-dev

libqt4-devel   /   libqt4-dev

gcc-c++   /   g++

libdevmapper-devel   /   libdevmapper-dev

esos 4 paquetes son la madre del cordero, pues los demás los encuentro en Portage

sin problema. Lógicamente, al intentar la compilación, esta falla,

pues faltan dependencias esenciales (esos 4 paquetes).

¿Alguien sabe si es posible encontrar estos paquetes para Gentoo

o sus equivalentes?.

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

```
libblkid-devel / libblkid-dev ---> sys-apps/util-linux

libqt4-devel / libqt4-dev ---> dev-qt/qtcore

gcc-c++ / g++ ---> sys-devel/gcc

libdevmapper-devel / libdevmapper-dev ---> sys-fs/lvm2
```

----------

## essau

hola quilosaq,

gracias por responder.

He comprobado todos los paquetes y parece que ahora no falta ninguno.

Y el caso es que he conseguido instalar zuluCrypt-cli la versión en

consola que es insoportable de usar por su complicada sintaxis.

Al hacer make parece que los problemas de compilación están

en la GUI (zuluCrypt-gui), como demuestra lo de abajo:

```
Scanning dependencies of target zuluCrypt-gui

[ 56%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_tcrypt.cxx.o

[ 56%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_createfile.cxx.o

[ 56%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_luksaddkey.cxx.o

[ 57%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_createkeyfile.cxx.o

[ 57%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_luksdeletekey.cxx.o

[ 58%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_createvolume.cxx.o

[ 58%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_openvolume.cxx.o

[ 58%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_password_dialog.cxx.o

[ 59%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_zulucrypt.cxx.o

[ 59%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_favorites.cxx.o

[ 60%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_cryptoinfo.cxx.o

[ 60%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_erasedevice.cxx.o

[ 60%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_managevolumeheader.cxx.o

[ 61%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_cryptfiles.cxx.o

[ 61%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_crypttask.cxx.o

[ 62%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_createvolumedialog.cxx.o

[ 62%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_managesystemvolumes.cxx.o

[ 62%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_walletconfig.cxx.o

[ 63%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/moc_walletconfiginput.cxx.o

[ 63%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/__/zuluMount-gui/moc_oneinstance.cxx.o

[ 64%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/tcrypt.cpp.o

[ 64%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/createfile.cpp.o

[ 65%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/createvolume.cpp.o

[ 65%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/luksdeletekey.cpp.o

[ 65%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/openvolume.cpp.o

[ 66%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/createkeyfile.cpp.o

[ 66%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/luksaddkey.cpp.o

[ 67%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/main.cpp.o

[ 67%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/password_dialog.cpp.o

[ 67%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/zulucrypt.cpp.o

[ 68%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/favorites.cpp.o

[ 68%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/cryptoinfo.cpp.o

[ 69%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/erasedevice.cpp.o

[ 69%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/managevolumeheader.cpp.o

[ 69%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/cryptfiles.cpp.o

[ 70%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/crypttask.cpp.o

[ 70%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/createvolumedialog.cpp.o

[ 71%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/managesystemvolumes.cpp.o

[ 71%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/keystrength.cpp.o

[ 71%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/walletconfig.cpp.o

[ 72%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/walletconfiginput.cpp.o

[ 72%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/__/zuluMount-gui/oneinstance.cpp.o

[ 73%] Building CXX object zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/qrc_icon.cxx.o

Linking CXX executable zuluCrypt-gui

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: no se puede encontrar -lQtNetwork

collect2: error: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1

zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/build.make:1356: recipe for target 'zuluCrypt-gui/zuluCrypt-gui' failed

make[2]: *** [zuluCrypt-gui/zuluCrypt-gui] Error 1

CMakeFiles/Makefile2:959: recipe for target 'zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/all' failed

make[1]: *** [zuluCrypt-gui/CMakeFiles/zuluCrypt-gui.dir/all] Error 2

Makefile:116: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: no se puede encontrar -lQtNetwork

 :Shocked: 

----------

## essau

ufff,

es un problema de qt, al parecer Portage quiere instalar dev-qt/qtnetwork

que está enmascardo en /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

junto con dev-qt/qtcore

he probado a desenmascararlos en mi package.unmask

además de autorizar cambios en package.accept_keywords y package.use

pero aún así Portege se queja de múltiples bloqueos:

yo tengo Gentoo con XFCE y GNOME 3.12

tal vez alguien con KDE no tenga estos problemas por culpa de la interfaz qt de Zulucrypt   :Embarassed: 

```
essau@gentoocillo /media/UBUNTU-HOME/essau/LINUX/GENTOO/SOFTWARE/zuluCrypt-4.7.4/build $ e dev-qt/qtnetwork

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613  USE="(-qt5) {-test}" 31 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1j  USE="(sse2) tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist* -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 4,334 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.35:3  USE="bzip2 cxx jit pcre16* readline recursion-limit (unicode) zlib -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 1,487 kB

[ebuild  NS   #] dev-qt/qtcore-5.3.2-r1:5 [4.8.5-r2:4] USE="-debug -icu {-test}" 45,600 kB

[ebuild  N    #] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.3.2:5  USE="ssl -connman -debug -networkmanager {-test}" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613)

Total: 5 packages (2 new, 1 in new slot, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 51,450 kB

Conflict: 5 blocks (5 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1j::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0[-bindist] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1j::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6d:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-6.7_p1::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20140613::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtcore-5.3.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.6.0:4 required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.5::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (sys-boot/unetbootin-608::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.6.0:4 required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.5::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

```

----------

